# I.D. New shrimp please?



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I stopped at a LFS that I frequent and they just got a shipment in and these were in there.

I was told they were Green algae eaters but comparing to the profiles at petshrimp.com they look like Neocaridina sp. "blue"


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

They look as neocaridina sp. blue. They do look very dark.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks Pedro, They are really dark in color in person and there is one that is berried already!


----------



## cydric (Nov 1, 2006)

Awesome! How much did they cost?


----------



## RESGuy (Feb 11, 2007)

Cool shrimp man. I hope that the blue gene is passed on to the offspring and is not just the effect of a blue dye Either way cool shrimp, how much where they?


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks for the comments! I thought they were cool too that's why I bought them.

I looked up the sp. Blue and it seems as though the "blue" isn't passed on and could be from some kind of food that's fed to them. Regardless these look cool and the offspring are still cool looking.

I paid $2 ea and got 4, might get some more later when I set up another tank for them.


----------



## Left Coast DJ (Nov 16, 2006)

It'll be interesting to see if they change color in your aquarium (and become brick red).

Keep us posted.

DJ


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

Interesting that somebody can feed them a food to turn them blue but its not at the hobbiest level...


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Something to think about...

when cherry shrimp are stressed they can become pale and even a hint of blue...


----------



## ianiwane (May 6, 2005)

Petshrimp is wrong, there are true breeding blue shrimp.


----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)

I don't see why there wouldn't be any blue shrimp. They have every other color.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Well to clarify....these are not a "hint" of blue and I also own RCS and these are much larger and the colors don't look nothing alike.

I put them in the tank and they are still navy blue and even have blue speckles near their legs.

There is a berried female in the tank now so we'll see if the colors hold.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

key ek where in houston did you find them? Thanks


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

HoustonFishFanatic said:


> key ek where in houston did you find them? Thanks


Fish Ranch II, don't go buying them all HFF :mrgreen:


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

snapped some photos of them today.... some of the pictures are blurry cause I just got off of work and am tired but they do show how the blue pigment is throughout the body somewhat.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

eklikewhoa said:


> Well to clarify....these are not a "hint" of blue and I also own RCS and these are much larger and the colors don't look nothing alike.


My point is that there is, in my opinion, a natural occurrence of blue pigment in "cherry" shrimp. Red, after all, isn't their _wild_ color. Why not blue?


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Didn't Steven have wild cherries that started to show red coloration?

I understand what you are trying to say Turbomkt.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Do the eggs look like those in cherry shrimp or more like amano shrimp?


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Since I have never seen amano shrimp eggs in person it looks more like RCS eggs.


----------



## toddnbecka (Sep 20, 2006)

Hopefully when the eggs hatch the young won't be larvae, miniature adults would likely indicate a Neocardinia species. My wild-color zhangjiajiensis are noticeably larger than cherry shrimp, but still produce fully developed young. 
On the other hand, if the young ones don't survive, they may require brackish water.


----------



## GlitcH (Aug 21, 2006)

ianiwane said:


> Petshrimp is wrong, there are true breeding blue shrimp.


Careful you might get banned from that forum ......Mustafa is all knowing! ound:


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Some new shots of them taken today...


----------

